# christmas in france



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi folks 
has any one spent xmas in france and do you have any reccomends fo sites or aires
thanks
geordie


----------



## daichi (May 9, 2005)

too cold for us I'm afraid!! portugal is better!!


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

We ended up on an Aire in Belgium with three french vans and had a fantastic time with them!


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

We've travelled down through France a couple of times on our way to Spain and boy can it be cold! Cross the Pyranees though and it is as though you're entering a different world. We travelled down on 27th/28th December last year and all the rivers were frozen over!


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We spent last Christmas at Camping L'Escale in Le Grand Bornand. Had a fantastic time - the site was well situated for skiing, had a good restaurant on site and the town had plenty going on. We would definately go back to France again in the winter and would try staying on aires next time.
Sally


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

TAZ, you have the better of me! My posting assumed they were looking for a bit of sun and warmth. Of course there is a whole bunch of you (slightly more athletic types) who go for the snow, skiing and of course the apres ski bit! For that I'm sure France is great. :lol:


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Spent last xmas in the south of France, had aimed for Dijon but the all year site was closed for annual holiday :roll: 
Kept going south and spent xmas in Port St. Louis on the Rhone delta and toured the Camargue. We had beautiful sunshine, friendly locals and the scenery is stunning.
The aire holds about 14 'vans has water and waste facilities but EHU was broken. Just across the Pont Levy (lifting bridge) is a large area for 'vans overlooking the port, the area is without amenities but 'vans were visiting the main aire to dump waste and top up fresh water.
Nearby there are some bars (quiet) and a small supermarket that had a fresh seafood stall outside. In the town there are the usual bakery, bank and chemist etc.
Got quite cold at night, not uncomfortably so for us but will depend on your likes. 
Also stayed overnight at Aigues Mortes outside the castle walls for a few euros, well worth a visit.
Regards Rob.

Edit due to second finger tripping over middle one! :roll:


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi geordie I would say get some pipe insulation to stop them freezing up and the problem we had was getting water most aires have the water turned off. The best thing you could do is do as we did get through France as fast as you can and get into Spain its a lot warmer, and if you get the ACSI book Spanish campsites are not so bad. It felt colder in France than the UK. Good Luck. Bob.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Geordie,I spent a couple of Christmas's in Beziers few years ago,It got cold and frosty but beautiful blue skys mostly(as good as memory serves me!).

I was living here

The site at the time was open all year,an Aire also right next to the site.Great for cycling and on the road to Spain if it gets too cold


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

EEeeeeekkkk

Don't like what I'm reading here.....

We were maybe thinking of going through France over Christmas and new year - is everything likely to be shut?


----------

